# Long Lake Alpena Area Trout Streams



## Canoehead (Jan 28, 2010)

I was in Grayling for the first time in my life recently and had the most amazing dry fly action for trout ever. I'm going to be on Long Lake near Alpena for Labour day. Are there any good wadeable trout streams in that area that are productive at that time of year?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Perhaps the headwaters of the Thunder Bay, but most of that land is private and quite a ways from Long Lake.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It is not an unreasonable or difficult drive to Grayling from where you will be. M-72 cuts right across. The same Trouties are just waiting for your flies. :lol:


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Long Lake has phenomenal smallmouth bass fishing.

Bring white, black and yellow clousers, weighted wooly buggers and surface poppers.

Why leave that beautiful lake when you can catch smallmouth out your back door. Wade at daybreak and sunset or fish from a boat and you'll do great.

Otherwise, trout fishing is a long drive away.


----------



## Canoehead (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, Smallmouth are awesome but there's nothing like the colour of a beautiful brook trout. I hear the Long Lake smallies are nice and fat. Looking forward to netting a few!


----------



## Canoehead (Jan 28, 2010)

What about the Thunder Bay river tribs, any access there?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Canoehead said:


> What about the Thunder Bay river tribs, any access there?


 
Bass and Pike are in the main river and tribs. Trout you will have to drive quite a bit west near the headwaters. All tribs near Alpena are warm water thus not trout streams.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Head west to Burt and Mullet lake. Can't mention steam names on here, but they each have one. Also there's one to check not far north of Harrisville.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Ocqueoc can be productive at times. Lots of brush though, so casting could be difficult


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Not exactly _fishing_ related, but since you're going to be up there over Labor Day, maybe you can do the Mackinac Bridge walk. It's only about a 90 minute drive from there. http://www.mackinacbridge.org/annual-bridge-walk-7/


----------



## Canoehead (Jan 28, 2010)

Is the walk for charity? I don't see anything on the website that explains the walk.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Canoehead said:


> Is the walk for charity? I don't see anything on the website that explains the walk.


No, it's not for charity, it's just something they do every Labor Day. They shut down the NB side of the bridge and have one lane each way and you walk on the "normal" NB lanes. They bus you to the St. Ignace (at $5.00 each) and you walk south. I'm kind of a fast walker, but I can do the bridge in about an hour and 15ish.

I've done about 15 in a row, but :rant: missed last year because none of my sisters (nurse, works 2 days a week and lives 3 miles away) would watch our mother while I was gone :rant:. EFFING (rap word for lady)!!!


----------

